# HELP!! Starting out as a MUA



## jacleen (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am just starting out as a MUA and really need help with what foundations to buy.

Not only what brand but what colours!! To start off with I only want to get about 6 and I need colours that are going to mix well together.

Also Im in Australia, so not able to get all brands.

TIA


----------



## martygreene (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you checked out the forum-specific FAQ at the top of this forum? there are a number of threads on this topic linked in there.


----------



## jacleen (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for that

Still getting used to this site


----------

